
New Theory Cracks Open the Black Box of Deep Neural Networks - jkraker
https://www.wired.com/story/new-theory-deep-learning/
======
macawfish
I prefer to read this article at the source :)

[http://quantamagazine.org](http://quantamagazine.org)

